# Is This Source Review Site Legit? (hundreds of sources)



## braveheart07 (Sep 13, 2011)

anybody heard of eroids.com

for those in the know, is it honest or is it censored and biased?

it has lots and lots of sources and reviews....


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 13, 2011)

you don't need that shit bro... you have a ton of great feedback on sponsors here.. look around and take the dive.  Talk to the guys on this board with a lot of reps and posts and see where they're posting.  You'll figure the game out soon.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 13, 2011)

i go there from time to time but i do think they are biased towards some sources, but whats new? its like that everywhere


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 13, 2011)

You can get all info here...

i am also there.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 14, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> You can get all info here...
> 
> i am also there.
> 
> ...


 
Although we are on eroids.com, Ironmagazine.com is and always will be my HOME! This is by far the best site on the net for what we do, IMHO!


----------



## duro78 (Sep 14, 2011)

all sites are biased to some degree especially when there's a lot of coin on the table. I had the same doubts as you but took the plunge and it was a very pleasant experience.


----------



## duro78 (Sep 14, 2011)

anytime a company deals with any kind of volume there will always be a group of unhappy customers. I've had good experiences with companies that have low scores so go figure


----------



## braveheart07 (Sep 14, 2011)

duro78 said:


> anytime a company deals with any kind of volume there will always be a group of unhappy customers. I've had good experiences with companies that have low scores so go figure



thanks for the imput. 

you are right...on there EK is like 15th but ppl from my gym have had good experiences with them. 

the new axio is 5th and that is one that is on here as well so that looks good for the future. 

WP is like 40 something... so they must be getting a lot of volume or ppl unhappy with prices...IDK...

kinda wish this forum had a ranking portion to it too!


----------



## pieguy (Sep 14, 2011)

I think Unclez is bashed pretty hard on that site. Funny cause most of the time, OSL and others on team unclez will help you resolve any order issues way faster than other places.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 14, 2011)

duro78 said:


> anytime a company deals with any kind of volume there will always be a group of unhappy customers. I've had good experiences with companies that have low scores so go figure


Totally agree. One place I use at times has below avg ratings there, and is always golden for me.


----------

